# Temperature On-Screen Display!!!!



## d1nky (Jan 22, 2013)

is there any software that will osd most temps?? cpu, gpu etc (especially for gaming)


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 22, 2013)

Theres tons of gpu OSD's, MSI Afterburner does and eVGA's Precision(only for eVGA cards) does as well.

As for other temp monitoring, you might try HWInfo.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## d1nky (Jan 22, 2013)

yea, someone should really create a little piece of software that's universal which shows vital temps osd! I have evga great for all gpu, tried speedfan, hwmonitor etc etc but no osd for cpu as well as gpu.... and more programs means more resources lol! ill have a look at hwinfo. thanks


----------



## Nordic (Jan 22, 2013)

Techpowerup has a beta osd server for gaming. With gpuz it will show absolutely anything you want about your gpu in game.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 22, 2013)

cool, ill look but is there anything that is cpu osd orientated?


----------



## burebista (Jan 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is there any software that will osd most temps?? cpu, gpu etc (especially for gaming)


MSI Afterburner & HWInfo will show you all you want. From all temps to all voltages and CPU/GPU load, frequencies and so on.

I have somewhere an old screenshot with those, let's see if I can find it.

*LE:* Found it.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 22, 2013)

that osd is just what im looking for...... p.s love ya quotation ''If it ain't broke... fix it until it is'' I do that too often lol!


----------



## d1nky (Jan 22, 2013)

just looked on hwinfo forum and I can combine my evga precisionx with hwinfo also.....love that program means I can clock the hell out of my card nice and simply lol


----------



## natr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

Another way is if you have dual screens just leave monitoring programs on 2nd screen while you game.


----------

